# CAAD 3 R500 worth it?



## Fullhouz (Oct 25, 2012)

Cannondale R500 CAAD 3

I'm a noob looking for a faster bike. Other than fit, what else should I be looking for and what is this bike worth? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Fullhouz


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

That bike is worth NO MORE than $300...TOPS. It does ride nice though!


----------



## Fullhouz (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks. $300 tops. I got two questions: I understand the CAAD 3 rides like a buck wagon from the forum comments I've seen. Honestly, I got a big ass; 6'2" and 260 LBS! Will this bike still ride stuff with me on it?

Are the components good, bad or ugly (add any value)?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Fullhouz said:


> Thanks. $300 tops. I got two questions: I understand the CAAD 3 rides like a buck wagon from the forum comments I've seen. Honestly, I got a big ass; 6'2" and 260 LBS! Will this bike still ride stuff with me on it?
> 
> Are the components good, bad or ugly (add any value)?


That bike has top-shelf components, for its given time period. Invest in a saddle suited for your own frame and get the bike component fitting done by a reputable shop. Enjoy!


----------



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

I ride a caad3 r400, the same as the 500 except down tube shifters and aluminum fork, 60cm. Great bike, good components. Handles amazingly with negligible flex in the frame. I am amazed almost every time i take it out. It is stiff though. I haven't ridden any modern aluminum bikes, so I can't say if it is stiffer than any other. I am trying to adjust this aspect of the bike though. See my post regarding upgrades for the caad3.


----------



## jneilt (Aug 11, 2012)

1. They don't ride like a 'buck wagon'.
2. It will easily support your weight.
3. They last a long time.
4. 105 is good enough assuming it's tuned.

Here is mine, I bought it in 1997. Recently put a new group and new wheels on it. I have rode a lot of carbon...Honestly I like good ole alloys better. This bike has seen many centuries, hills, dirt roads, grass, rain, 2 auto accidents, you name it.

With the 1900 gram wheels it barely touches 17 lbs. 

Buy it, go buy a ultegra take-off kit, if the fork is toast replace fork. Ride the snot out of it. Very cool color.


----------



## Fullhouz (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you, your input is very much appreciated.


----------

